# Mariusz Pudzianowski vs Aleksander Emelianenko in April



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

> *Mariusz Pudzianowski vs Aleksander Emelianenko in the works for April?*
> 
> "Now KSW are in talks with M-1 Global and Mariusz Pudzianowski is expected to face Aleksander Emelianenko this April in Russia which will be co-promoted by M-1 Global. Oh, Bob Sapp could also be in the mix."


Source; Source #2

Oh, please lord, I hope this is true.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

First.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

lmao.. Crazy fight. 

Where would this take place though?


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> lmao.. Crazy fight.
> 
> Where would this take place though?


According to the link, in Russia.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

http://mmafever.blogspot.com/2007_09_01_archive.html

this guy vs. 


http://www.dziennik.pl/sport/article105287/Pudzianowski_zatanczy_z_gwiazdami_.html

are you serious???? lmao bloody chunks of skull ...thats all that will be left lol


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I hope this is true so that when Alex dismantles him people will see strength isn't everything. I doubt it will happen though, Sapp would be much more likely since Pudzianowski would beat him easily. I can't see them letting Alex smash this guy in his second fight.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Agreed... Crazy fight. It seems logical that Aleks would easily dominate this through shear experience... However, how can you really count out the Worlds Strongest Man?


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

You can't look past MP's strength. If he could throw a proper punch and connect he could knock anyone's head off. That being said, he's had one fight and he's going up against Aleks. It doens't seem too fair. Aleks should walk right through him imo.

Aleks by 1st rd TKO.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh man, I'm a fan of Pudz but this is NOT the fight for him...


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Aleks by 1st round submission. Boner.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

If this guy is serious about fighting MMA, and not just being a sideshow, this is a big mistake. Alex Emelianenko may not be a world beater, but he is a solid fighter, with a lot of experience and good power, he will probably shred MP.

He would be way better off to fight Sapp. Sapp is horrible at everything, the only reason he ever wins a fight is a massive size and strength advantage, and he wouldn't even have that against this guy. Sapp also cries like a little girl as soon as he takes a solid shot, I'm sure he could beat Sapp easily.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

wukkadb said:


> First.


lol That guys standup looks identical to Marcus Jones.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

steveo412 said:


> lol That guys standup looks identical to Marcus Jones.


Don't be fooled, Aleks makes a lot of people look like that. He's got some of the fastest, most technical hands at HW. And he's got massive skill at setting up angles for attack.



I hope this fight is a war.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

he'd done for either way.....

aleks will pummell him and if aleks gets beat then.....


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I think Mariusz trained kickboxing for a while before getting into the strongman stuff, point being he's not a complete beginner. He said he quit because he didn't like getting hit in the head....


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

rabakill said:


> I think Mariusz trained kickboxing for a while before getting into the strongman stuff, point being he's not a complete beginner. He said he quit because he didn't like getting hit in the head....


lol doesnt bode well does it...especially fighting one of the emelianenko brothers


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Bob Sapp is a way better fight for Pudz IMO, then think about AE. I guess he's thinking that if he beats Aleksander he's gonna seriously prove a point but that is one HELL of a gamble he's taking.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Horrible 2nd fight for the big guy. Aleks is a baller of a fighter.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Well you learn more by losing than winning, If he can hit him with a couple of those telephone pole breaker leg kicks who knows. WAR Polish Power...got to love his heart. A loss won't end his career and a win will skyrocket him, and if you think he has no chance bet against him I dare you. PP by Hulk Smash I hope.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

machidaisgod said:


> Well you learn more by losing than winning, If he can hit him with a couple of those telephone breaker leg kicks who knows. WAR Polish Power...got to love his heart. A loss won't end his career and a win will skyrocket him, and if you think he has no chance bet against him I dare you. PP by Hulk Smash I hope.


HAHA, good man, thats the attitude!


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Marius can move for a huge guy, he is certainly no slouch, and if he gets on top of you i doubt anyone could get up from the worlds strongest man, his grip could crush bones. this is going to be a really interesting fight i cant wait.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow! you gotta give Mariusz props for taking such a big step up for his second fight. I see Alex KOing him, all though anything can happen. If he wins it will be huge for him and if he loses no big deal just chaulk it up to an experience and get back to training.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Nefilim777 said:


> Bob Sapp is a way better fight for Pudz IMO, then think about AE. I guess he's thinking that if he beats Aleksander he's gonna seriously prove a point but that is one HELL of a gamble he's taking.


I think fighting Sapp is a good way to end up as a sideshow freak instead of a legitimate fighter. Against Aleks we're going to learn a few things:

Does he have a chin?


What's his groundgame like against a real MMA fighter?


Will he be able to utilize his reach against an exceptionally talented boxer like Aleks?



The chin question is what has me giddy. If he's got a glassjaw as nature often gives to huge men, then he'll never make it. But if he's got a Hendo-esque jaw... he's going to be a serious threat.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I wish he started training MMA years ago I bet he would be really good now.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> I think fighting Sapp is a good way to end up as a sideshow freak instead of a legitimate fighter. Against Aleks we're going to learn a few things:
> 
> Does he have a chin?
> 
> ...


Yeah I imagine he has no chin! Seeing a man of that size crumple will be hilarious! I hope he doesn't though, I like Pudz, I'd love to see him making waves... BTW, will he not have to cut some serious weight for this fight?!?!


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeettttttttttttt


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I wonder if Mariusz beats Aleks... he'll be picked up by Strikeforce?


I heard SF was looking at Aleks but he couldn't get his US visa papers in order.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> I wonder if Mariusz beats Aleks... he'll be picked up by Strikeforce?
> 
> 
> I heard SF was looking at Aleks but he couldn't get his US visa papers in order.


Yeah he'd work well in SF what all those MASSIVE dudes over there, can you imagine Pudz v Lashley?? Think it'd be a good place for him to grow... still, what about that weight cut?!?


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

He will have to have a leg removed before the weighin and then reattached is my guess...


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

machidaisgod said:


> He will have to have a leg removed before the weighin and then reattached is my guess...


True, good thing he's made of lego.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Nefilim777 said:


> Yeah he'd work well in SF what all those MASSIVE dudes over there, can you imagine Pudz v Lashley?? Think it'd be a good place for him to grow... still, what about that weight cut?!?


IIRC he weighed 277 during the fight against Nejman. So 10lbs he has to cut? Assuming he didn't cut to 277.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I dont see any reason why he would cut to 277 so that is probably his weight he is at right now unless they had some 280 pound limit or something. I dunno he is huge but I think he could get to 265.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> I dont see any reason why he would cut to 277 so that is probably his weight he is at right now unless they had some 280 pound limit or something. I dunno he is huge but I think he could get to 265.


Its not so much a cutting problem for mariusz, its a testing problem, hes gotta be on the juice.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

jcal said:


> Its not so much a cutting problem for mariusz, its a testing problem, hes gotta be on the juice.


they get tested before strong man competitions, and he did fail once, but with all the years he has been doing and only been found once is pretty good considering the size of the guy. Either he is clean or was just very good at avoiding getting caught.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

All I can say is my goodness that man is strong


----------



## ricefarmer (Oct 16, 2006)

isnt it obvious? alex is russian, the m-1 global is russian and they are fighting in russia... so they had to pick someone who would destroy pudz... which is sad he needs a couple more b4 fighting alex


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> IIRC he weighed 277 during the fight against Nejman. So 10lbs he has to cut? Assuming he didn't cut to 277.


Well I heard he walks around at 310lbs, which, if he did cut to 277 another 10lbs would be serious. Not sure if that's true though.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Nefilim777 said:


> Well I heard he walks around at 310lbs, which, if he did cut to 277 another 10lbs would be serious. Not sure if that's true though.


At his prime in strongman he walked around at 310lbs. He looked a tiny bit smaller and definitely not so cut that you'd imagine he cut 30+lbs.


I'd say he probably didn't cut for that fight, I think he said he was trying to get low so he'd only have to cut a few pounds. Either way the dude was MASSIVE.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah I guess, even if he cuts to 265 he'll still be a massive HW. I look forward to it...


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

The hype around this dude is kinda funny. I think Aleks is gonna walk straight through him in less then half a round. Bob Sapp is as big as this guy and actually has a decent kickboxing backround, he is shit in mma. This dude is just another big freak show that is gonna find himself outta his element before to long. If he is really serious about doing something in mma, he made a terrible decision in taking his second fight against Aleksander Emelianenko.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Pudz will win via LHK, then he'll call out Fedor.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Pudzinowski is also rumoured to be mulling over a fight with former NHL player Krzysztof Oliwa. 

http://blog.thesavagescience.com/2009/12/18/mariusz-pudzianowskis-next-opponent

I wouldn't mind seeing Pudzianowski and Lesnar go at it. They would need a reinforced cage for those two freight trains. Doubt it will happen but damn it would be entertaining.


----------



## fujita (Feb 6, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> The hype around this dude is kinda funny. I think Aleks is gonna walk straight through him in less then half a round. Bob Sapp is as big as this guy and actually has a decent kickboxing backround, he is shit in mma. This dude is just another big freak show that is gonna find himself outta his element before to long. If he is really serious about doing something in mma, he made a terrible decision in taking his second fight against Aleksander Emelianenko.


Since when does Bob Sapp have a decent kickbxing background? They used to announce his fighting style as Amercian football in K1, because he had absolutely no background in fighting. Also you can't compare sapp to Pudz, Sapp's a big guy..but Pudz has won countless strongman competitions and is one of the strongest men on the planet.He should still get beaten by Aleks, but you can't completely count out someone who is that strong


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

fujita said:


> Since when does Bob Sapp have a decent kickbxing background? They used to announce his fighting style as Amercian football in K1, because he had absolutely no background in fighting. Also you can't compare sapp to Pudz, Sapp's a big guy..but Pudz has won countless strongman competitions and is one of the strongest men on the planet.He should still get beaten by Aleks, but you can't completely count out someone who is that strong


Two wins over one of the greatest kickboxers of all time, Ernesto Hoost. Id say that pretty decent. Thats a hell of a lot more of a combat backround then this strongman has. Sapp was also a pro football player at one time, id say he is probably a better athlete then pudz, just not as strong, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

The only thing Polish folk have is pierogi....couldn't he have taken an easier fight?


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

ppl hated lesnar for coming to MMA after WRASTLING but i see many of the same ppl laud this guy for coming after strongman (and a positive steriod test??) with no extensive MMA base like Lesnar had in wrestling. I find it really funny, it's just because Lesnar was in WWE i guess, how is WWE a joke but strongman is something serious?? lol i would bet the better pure athletes are in WWE.

When Aleks walks thru this goof i will laugh just once, and never hear the same ppl bigging this clown up talk again.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

alizio said:


> ppl hated lesnar for coming to MMA after WRASTLING but i see many of the same ppl laud this guy for coming after strongman (and a positive steriod test??) with no extensive MMA base like Lesnar had in wrestling. I find it really funny, it's just because Lesnar was in WWE i guess, how is WWE a joke but strongman is something serious?? lol i would bet the better pure athletes are in WWE.
> 
> When Aleks walks thru this goof i will laugh just once, and never hear the same ppl bigging this clown up talk again.



I unignore one of your posts and it's this rubbish, can't say I'm surprised. You think Strongman and WWE can compare athletically? That's so absurd. And Mariusz is a black belt in Kyokushin Karate, the same karate that GSP attributes his striking too.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

its been proven time and time again that karate is no MMA base to rely solely on, esp when just coming in to MMA. All the karate practitioners in MMA are high level wrestlers, muay thai or BJJ aswell, Karate alone is pretty worthless.

Wrestlers train real techniques and are much more athletic on a whole then strongmen who just work on strength for the most part. Which is why you see guys like Lesnar and Lashley making the transition at a high level and you will see this clown fall on his face if he fights Aleks. It might be simulated fighting, but its still better fighting training then simply lifting weights or throwing barrels over your head....

You liking this guy but hating Lesnar is why you are a troll, you just find any way to discredit fighters you dont like and find ways to laud fighters you do, like this bum and Allistair Overroids. Looking forward to both being exposed easily but top competition and the excuses you will find.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

alizio said:


> You liking this guy but hating Lesnar is why you are a troll, you just find any way to discredit fighters you dont like and find ways to laud fighters you do, like this bum and Allistair Overroids. Looking forward to both being exposed easily but top competition and the excuses you will find.



Oh, you can compare Mariusz and Lesnar just because they both have big builds? I guess if I like one I have to like the other... :sarcastic12: You make more and more sense every day.

Mariusz is the fastest Strongman in the world, his muscle and cardio endurance is legendary, he's been an amateur team rugby player for years, he's been boxing for years, he's a black belt in a very practical form of karate...

I guess that isn't enough to start MMA for you huh? You must be a BJJ black belt, NCAA wrestler, Golden Gloves Boxer and Thai Boxing champ, and Olympic 1000 yard swimmer?

You love to discredit legitimate talent and it proves your ignorance every time you do it.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

no, you just cant get your head around the difference between a good athlete and a WORLD CLASS one... the difference between poor MMA background (weight lifting and unproven, unused in MMA (even by GSP) form of karate). Brock came in with WORLD CLASS background in wrestling.... you know.... a proven one with real wins.... not like you come with so and so is this level belt in this form.... but has no real extensive records to prove any kind of elite status.... my neighbour is a black belt in TKD and caught a beating from a boxer.... having some belt but never facing true world class ppl proves nothing.... you make this same lame arguement trying to prove JDS has a ground game... he has a brown belt under Nog yet no recorded grappling wins to really point to and he has already been subbed on record.... but at least his belt is from somebody we know in a martial art widely proven to be highly effective in MMA... your pointing at some obsure Karate blackbelt and the fact he is really big and strong as proof of something???

oh he is a great AMATUER rugby player.... not WORLD CLASS tho huh??? Brock got offered tryouts for the NFL (NFL = WORLD CLASS) after being out of competitive football for 6 years.... im sure if this guy was so great an athlete he would rule the rugby field and make more $ going pro.... he doesnt have any WORLD CLASS creditentials unless you include the strongman stuff.... which lets be honest is just a freakshow and 100% of those guys would be KO'd by top MMA fighters everytime. 

Wrestling (wwe) may be fake, but you do have to train your body for real combat type situations and pain. You have to be decently flexible and have some kind of athletism. Alot of those strongman guys are just huge, some of them are real athletes aswell but not on world class level because they are too big and slow or not enough cardio.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

alizio said:


> no, you just cant get your head around the difference between a good athlete and a WORLD CLASS one... the difference between poor MMA background (weight lifting and unproven, unused in MMA (even by GSP) form of karate). Brock came in with WORLD CLASS background in wrestling.... you know.... a proven one with real wins.... not like you come with so and so is this level belt in this form.... but has no real extensive records to prove any kind of elite status.... my neighbour is a black belt in TKD and caught a beating from a boxer.... having some belt but never facing true world class ppl proves nothing.... you make this same lame arguement trying to prove JDS has a ground game... he has a brown belt under Nog yet no recorded grappling wins to really point to and he has already been subbed on record.... but at least his belt is from somebody we know in a martial art widely proven to be highly effective in MMA... your pointing at some obsure Karate blackbelt and the fact he is really big and strong as proof of something???
> 
> oh he is a great AMATUER rugby player.... not WORLD CLASS tho huh??? Brock got offered tryouts for the NFL (NFL = WORLD CLASS) after being out of competitive football for 6 years.... im sure if this guy was so great an athlete he would rule the rugby field and make more $ going pro.... he doesnt have any WORLD CLASS creditentials unless you include the strongman stuff.... which lets be honest is just a freakshow and 100% of those guys would be KO'd by top MMA fighters everytime.
> 
> Wrestling (wwe) may be fake, but you do have to train your body for real combat type situations and pain. You have to be decently flexible and have some kind of athletism. Alot of those strongman guys are just huge, some of them are real athletes aswell but not on world class level because they are too big and slow or not enough cardio.




I'm ignoring most of this post because it's so trollish, but FTR you need to read up more on Rugby and what's involved in it's training. There's a TON of grappling, take-downs, etc, that is why it was mentioned. This is not a Lesnar vs Mariusz thread. And BTW, all the benefits of strongman + boxing + karate outweigh one NCAA win more than a decade ago.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Mariusz is the fastest Strongman in the world, his muscle and cardio endurance is legendary, he's been an amateur team rugby player for years, he's been boxing for years, he's a black belt in a very practical form of karate...


Pudzianowski is not a black belt. He is a green belt in a form of Karate he has trained in since he was 11(probably received his belt a long freaking time ago).

His amateur boxing was years ago as well.

Pudzianowski has a long way to go before he can be considered a good MMA fighter. He might run through a bunch of people with his shear size and power but he won't be a top fighter without a lot of training.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Pudzianowski is not a black belt. He is a green belt in a form of Karate he has trained in since he was 11(probably received his belt a long freaking time ago.
> 
> His amateur boxing was years ago as well.
> 
> Pudzianowski has a long way to go before he can be considered a good MMA fighter. He might run through a bunch of people with his shear size and power but he won't be a top fighter without a lot of training.


 dont come with actual facts plz... he is BIG AND STRONG!! He has a black belt in some form of karate ( a fact im sure Khov didnt really know 1st hand, just read it online and thinks it means something). Banking on him being great because he is strong with no real combat background or experience and the limted experience he has is VERY amatuer. Just toss him in the ring with Aleks  after all huge muscled guys dont gas out ASAP.... esp ones wasting movement because they have basically no WORLD CLASS background or fighting experience.... gl ill be here to laugh all the way


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

alizio said:


> oh he is a great AMATUER rugby player.... not WORLD CLASS tho huh??? Brock got offered tryouts for the NFL (NFL = WORLD CLASS) after being out of competitive football for 6 years.... im sure if this guy was so great an athlete he would rule the rugby field and make more $ going pro....


I'm not getting involved in this argument, cause I think Pudz is great!, but just in terms of Rugby [my specialist topic]. Rugby isn't big in Poland AT ALL. In fact, I'm amazed he even had an amateur team to play on. If he was from Ireland, England, Wales, Scotland, France, New Zealand etc, mark my words; he'd be playing top flight rugby if he wanted. And I would fvckin LOVE that.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

thats all fine to me, but if your truely world class in any sport, they will find you, anywhere, ask hakeem the dream.

When the background you wanna name is amatuer rugby as proof of athletism, your reaching and reaching very far.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Whoa. This fight is gonna look like a freak show!


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

alizio said:


> thats all fine to me, but if your truely world class in any sport, they will find you, anywhere, ask hakeem the dream.
> 
> When the background you wanna name is amatuer rugby as proof of athletism, your reaching and reaching very far.


the fact that he plays Rugby competitively just proves that he is athletic, do you know how hard a game of rugby is? its not like American football where they have a rest every 20 seconds or so and are not actually on the field for half the game, Rugby players have to play a full 80 mins attacking and defending. 

Plus what position was Brock trying out for? probably the defensive line, where all you have to is push the person in front of you basically, so all you really need is good strength and balance, you dont necessarily need to be 'Athletic' as you can tell by alot of defensive lineman in the NFL, Rugby players need it all Athleticism, Strength, Speed, Power, stamina ect. Plus Pudz does rugby as a hobby, Brock was trying to do it professionally and failed. Am not saying Brock isnt athletic because he clearly is, but you used that as a poor example of how Pudz isnt athletic.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

DJ Syko said:


> the fact that he plays Rugby competitively just proves that he is athletic, do you know how hard a game of rugby is? its not like American football where they have a rest every 20 seconds or so and are not actually on the field for half the game, Rugby players have to play a full 80 mins attacking and defending.
> 
> Plus what position was Brock trying out for? probably the defensive line, where all you have to is push the person in front of you basically, so all you really need is good strength and balance, you dont necessarily need to be 'Athletic' as you can tell by alot of defensive lineman in the NFL, Rugby players need it all Athleticism, Strength, Speed, Power, stamina ect. Plus Pudz does rugby as a hobby, Brock was trying to do it professionally and failed. Am not saying Brock isnt athletic because he clearly is, but you used that as a poor example of how Pudz isnt athletic.




All of this, but my point mostly was that Rugby players train extensively in take downs, wrestling, and grappling. There's a great article on MMAF about it actually.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> I unignore one of your posts and it's this rubbish, can't say I'm surprised. You think Strongman and WWE can compare athletically? That's so absurd. And Mariusz is a black belt in Kyokushin Karate, the same karate that GSP attributes his striking too.


What is your source for his black belt? I read a Yahoo article a few days ago that said he was a green belt in Karate and he sure as hell didn't kick like any black belt I've ever seen in his fight. I think people expect too much out of this guy. Strength is great but there are a lot of other things more important in MMA.


----------



## monaroCountry (Feb 15, 2009)

> Brock came in with WORLD CLASS background in wrestling.... you know.... a proven one with real wins.... not like you come with so and so is this level belt in this form.... but has no real extensive records to prove any kind of elite status..
> 
> oh he is a great AMATUER rugby player.... not WORLD CLASS tho huh??? Brock got offered tryouts for the NFL (NFL = WORLD CLASS) after being out of competitive football for 6 years.... im sure if this guy was so great an athlete he would rule the rugby field and make more $ going pro.... he doesnt have any WORLD CLASS creditentials unless you include the strongman stuff.... which lets be honest is just a freakshow and 100% of those guys would be KO'd by top MMA fighters everytime.


Brock isnt a world class wrestler, he only competed in a Championship in America, the same as the NFL. The Rugby played by Mariusz is also not at world class level, it was just a national Polish level. To be a world class level, they must compete with others from around the world. 

Brocks MMA credntials I also do not regard as world class, afterall he has only really beaten Americans and one Korean. Mariuzs' strongman background however is what I would call as world class, since he actually competed against other nations from around the globe.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

monaroCountry said:


> Brock isnt a world class wrestler, he only competed in a Championship in America, the same as the NFL. The Rugby played by Mariusz is also not at world class level, it was just a national Polish level. To be a world class level, they must compete with others from around the world.
> 
> Brocks MMA credntials I also do not regard as world class, afterall he has only really beaten Americans and one Korean. Mariuzs' strongman background however is what I would call as world class, since he actually competed against other nations from around the globe.


 sorry to tell you but if your an NCAA champion... that is a WORLD CLASS level... if you are playing amatuer rugby in Poland you midaswell be playing amateur hockey in south africa... im sure some decent guys play but it doesnt amount to much. To be an NCAA champion is a worldwide recognized accomplishment as it is the best place for ppl of the age group to wrestle since there is really no professional wrestling after college (im sure you knew this). Brock could no doubt have wrestled with the best in the world in his weight class, that is WORLD CLASS, Pudz couldnt play rugby on a professional level or somebody would be offering him $ to do so, he isnt that old.

Rugby may be great in terms of very loose style MMA training but if thats all you got, you dont got much.

I do like Khov ignoring ppl asking "WHERE IS THIS BLACKBELT???" hehe did Pudz tell you himself??? I know an 16 year old blackbelt in TKD i went to HS with.... he got his ass kicked religiously.... a blackbelt from an unknown source hardly means a damn thing.

I like how it isnt mentioned he was disqualifed from a few strongman and bodybuilding competitions for steriod abuse.... yet looking at him you guys think he isnt on it anymore huh?? 

Im guessing he will do the Overeem and find many reasons not to fight in America because he is roided up.

He is a mockery to the sport and the quicker somebody KO's his fathead the better imo, im not even a big Aleks fan as many ppl know (neo nazi type tats just dont do it for me) but ill be cheering for him here to send this clown away from MMA for good 

seriously mono, you dont get it?? there is nowhere else to wrestle (besides the olympics) and america is the capital of wrestling. It's like saying somebody who wins a Dutch Championship in kickboxing isnt world class.... ummmm yes, they are.

Im guessing according to you when Jordan was in college he wasnt a world class basketball player... because he didnt play international competition hahaha your point is so flawed and illogical i wonder how you tell yourself it makes sense.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I think this guys hype train will be derailed pretty quickly by Aleks, but I hope Pudz fights long enough to finish someone with a bear hug. That would be wicked if he just picked someone up and squeezed them until they tapped. I dont know if that has ever happened in mma before, but it would be the funniest and most awesome sub I have ever seen.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> All of this, but my point mostly was that Rugby players train extensively in take downs, wrestling, and grappling. There's a great article on MMAF about it actually.


Linky please?!


----------



## monaroCountry (Feb 15, 2009)

Nefilim777 said:


> Linky please?!


Its clear from comments of the various National coaches during last years Rugby League World Cup that wrestling is an integral part of Rugby League. From memory the English side hired out several Olympic wrestlers/coaches to teach its national Rugby League team how to wrestle and how to defend against its opponents. All club level teams should also have wrestling and grappling coaches.



> *England confident they can wrestle with new challenge*
> _Andy Wilson in Townsville
> The Guardian, Saturday 25 October 2008 _
> 
> ...


And a small picture of the Newcastle knights practicing it out on the field.









In a game - team mates usually cover up and prevent the ref/video from seeing any of the grapples. In most cases the grappling happens so fast that its extreemly hard to police it.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks bro!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for the article Monaro, that's the exact one I was talking about. :thumbsup:


Rugby trains a lot of "Take-down defense" that's relevant to MMA.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah it wouls especially apply in Rugby league where the whole point is not to get tackled. Interesting article, thanks...


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

wouldnt NFL train TDD aswell then.... either way you cant say your good at rugby or football so therefore you cant be taken down in MMA. It may help a bit but it's far from being ideal training and he was doing it with amatuers in poland.... again.... big deal


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

alizio said:


> its been proven time and time again that karate is no MMA base to rely solely on, esp when just coming in to MMA.


Same as all martial arts then?

Aleks will probably win this but to say that Marius is not an athlete is crazy.


----------



## monaroCountry (Feb 15, 2009)

alizio said:


> wouldnt NFL train TDD aswell then.... either way you cant say your good at rugby or football so therefore you cant be taken down in MMA. It may help a bit but it's far from being ideal training and he was doing it with amatuers in poland.... again.... big deal


There ae some elements in the NFL that could come in handy, however the fact is that in the NFL the tackle is complete once an appendage touches the ground, the game stops and people go about their business.In rugby the game continues after the player goes to ground, the opposition can compete and try to take the ball off your arms, they can also try to dominate you on the ground and control how, where and when you roll. Chokes and head control are the most effective way of controlling how your opponents move, arms and leg control are the second most effective.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

monaroCountry said:


> There ae some elements in the NFL that could come in handy, however the fact is that in the NFL the tackle is complete once an appendage touches the ground, the game stops and people go about their business.In rugby the game continues after the player goes to ground, the opposition can compete and try to take the ball off your arms, they can also try to dominate you on the ground and control how, where and when you roll. Chokes and head control are the most effective way of controlling how your opponents move, arms and leg control are the second most effective.


Yeah well said, although I think the distinction between Rugby League and Rugby Union must be made. League is similar to the NFL in that when the tackle is completed the next phase of tackles is implemented, allowing five tackles before the ball is turned over to the over side, play does not stop however, as it does in NFL, so the tackler usually tries to make his opponent's life as difficult as possible by not letting them up,etc. In Rugby Union the ball remains with the attacking team indefinitely until possession is turned over, and the rules and laws regarding tackling, playing the ball on the ground, rucks, scrummaging etc is just too long winded to get into here.


----------



## Perkel (Dec 15, 2009)

hey, i don't like idea of second fight with fedor. After najman (which sucked at boxing) it is still to early for him.

Also coach and Mariusz said themselfs that Mariusz must train about a year to make a decent technicue and skill. 

He trained boxing for a few year with karate but those are things from past not today. 

Amateur rugby is not valid point because it is poland not uk. Amateur rugby with some beer and vodka friends level more like. 

But remember that he is not some lazy man. He is 5 time winner of WSM and to do it he trained daily about 6-7 h 6 days a week in gym.. If he dedicate even 4 hours a day for tech training in year he can be a "dominator" in mma. 

@ alizio

i don't know if you watched ever WSM but WSM is in first place Endurance test. So Mariusz can be best endurance fighter ever in mma if he have some decent chin (big unnown). Also i don't want to be in place of guy who try to grapple him. If he will be as strong as in wsm it's suecide to even think about it. 

Also do you realize that HE IS NOT TALL ?? He is only 187cm so he is only 5 cm taller than fedor. HE is not Sapp or Hong Man Choi. So his chin may be good.

BTW. One after another KSW promote some crazy guys first Mamad then Mariusz.


----------



## monaroCountry (Feb 15, 2009)

> Amateur rugby is not valid point because it is poland not uk. Amateur rugby with some beer and vodka friends level more like.


All levels must know how to wrestle and everyone in his position MUST KNOW how to be in a scrum/ruck, its as simple as that. Scrums and rucks are a very dangerous place to be in, a collapsed scrum could mean INSTANT DEATH!!!!


----------



## Perkel (Dec 15, 2009)

monaroCountry said:


> All levels must know how to wrestle and everyone in his position MUST KNOW how to be in a scrum/ruck, its as simple as that. Scrums and rucks are a very dangerous place to be in, a collapsed scrum could mean INSTANT DEATH!!!!


i agree but this he is not even realy amateur  He just play it sometimes with friends 


btw i'd like to see him dance after fight  






and sing something


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

No he actually plays for a sponsored team. 









And anyway, as far as I can tell this fight isn't even official yet!


----------

